# Benchtop Belt/Disk Sander



## TonyL (Aug 28, 2014)

I did get some very good advice from a well-respected and veteran craftsman on the selection of a modestly-priced sander (as described in the subject line). I am looking for one that will perform some light duty, acrylic segment sanding and possibly some minor material-removing barrel trimming. I am looking to spend between 80 and 150...more if you the consensus of a opinion leans otherwise.

I do like the Rikon that was recommended to me by the aforementioned craftsman. 

Thank you for reading and your thoughtful opinions. 

I have researched the library, but continue to share the links if that suits you.

Have a great day and I hope many are looking forward to the extended weekend!


----------



## lwalper (Aug 28, 2014)

And it's on sale --$109. Doesn't get any better than that. I've got a Craftsman - similar to the Jet. The idler bushings are worn and making noise in spite of frequent lubrication. Looks like a replacement might be in order.


----------



## BSea (Aug 28, 2014)

My only advice is to get the biggest disk you can afford with a reputable name.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 28, 2014)

*Where is on sale?*



lwalper said:


> And it's on sale --$109. Doesn't get any better than that. I've got a Craftsman - similar to the Jet. The idler bushings are worn and making noise in spite of frequent lubrication. Looks like a replacement might be in order.



Where, please?


----------



## preacherman (Aug 28, 2014)

TonyL said:


> lwalper said:
> 
> 
> > And it's on sale --$109. Doesn't get any better than that. I've got a Craftsman - similar to the Jet. The idler bushings are worn and making noise in spite of frequent lubrication. Looks like a replacement might be in order.
> ...


 
Looks like this is the one for 109 Buy Rikon 4" x 36" Belt & Disc Sander, Model #50-112 at Woodcraft.com They look pretty good, I saw one last time I was at woodcraft.

Personally, I would like to have a bigger one than this.  I had a larger craftsman professional 6x48 belt and 9 in disc and loved it. However, I sold it a while back to pay for some medical bills. Now that I have started turning segmented bowls and vessels I wish I had it back. I am looking to get a simple disc sander. One thing that I am looking for is a disc as larger as the swing on my lathe. Just something to consider in case you turn anything beyond pens.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## plantman (Aug 28, 2014)

My best advice Tony. Don't buy one of the lower priced ones. They are under powered, don't hold an angle setting, the disk is only 6"s ( 3 inch working surface) and overheats   with use.    Jim  S


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 28, 2014)

You could also build a disk sander for your lathe.  Cut a circle of MDF or plywood, attach it to a faceplate to fit your lathe's spindle, attach sticky-back sandpaper, build a small platform to hold whatever is being sanded and Bob's your uncle, a variable speed disk sander for practically nothing. :biggrin: There are several YouTube videos that show how to do this.

Can't help with the belt sander right now though.:frown:


----------



## Swagopenturner (Aug 28, 2014)

Tony;
You could also build yourself a belt sander.  I built a 6" X 89" edge sander and it works great.  It does take up a bit of my shop though.  I usually run a 40 grit Zirconium belt on it and it stays sharp forever.  It has a vac hookup and adjustable tables.  It even has a 5" drum sander on one end!  Let me know if you want the instructions or pictures.


----------



## rblakemore (Aug 28, 2014)

I have the WC Rikon 4x36, a year older and green, and like it a lot.  In fact, I am using it today.
I recommend it highly; but, if you can afford it, then I suggest that you get one larger, such as a 6x48.


----------



## Signguy (Aug 28, 2014)

I have the 6x48 rikon which I got on sale at woodcraft for a pretty attractive price.

It's a great sander and a very good value when in sale.

Way heavier duty than its little brother, so IMHO worth the extra $.

It's also an advantage to have the greater disc area for trueing up blank ends, and the belt makes short work of knocking off any corners when desired.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 28, 2014)

All valuable advice. I do have a decent budget even though I stated 80 to 150. I didn't envision myself knocking the corners off, but why not? I was looking for minor blank squaring (I actually like the carbide BT) and acrylic segment sanding.

Thank you!


----------



## rblakemore (Aug 28, 2014)

I use my sander for the same purposes; but, you may be able to do more with a larger sander. At least obtain the 4x36.


----------



## larryc (Aug 28, 2014)

Tony

You probably remember seeing this one although it has been modified since I took the picture.

Larry


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Aug 28, 2014)

Y'know, I have the Ridgid oscillating belt sander. I like it a lot. Easy conversion to a drum sander for those times when you need that capability. In your price range, too.


----------



## lwalper (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't go to the Nashville, TN store to buy one. They don't have any -- I bought the last one today :cowboy:. It runs quiet and stable. Looks like a good replacement for the old one -- and the price was right. If you want the 4x36 it's out of stock on the web site, but they'll honor the sale price if you order by 8/29/14. You just might have to wait a little bit to get it. I might be able to see some advantage to the 6x48, but I just bought a box full of 120 grit belts for the 4x36 and for what I do, I can honestly say I've never actually needed anything larger.


----------



## William Menard (Aug 28, 2014)

Im also looking at a sander, after looking at all the specs, Im leaning towards the Porter Cable 5 amp

Shop PORTER-CABLE 5-Amp Benchtop Sander at Lowes.com


----------



## TonyL (Aug 29, 2014)

larryc said:


> Tony
> 
> You probably remember seeing this one although it has been modified since I took the picture.
> 
> Larry



Thanks all. And I do remember this. I think I will give it a try!


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 29, 2014)

Swagopenturner said:


> Tony;
> You could also build yourself a belt sander.  I built a 6" X 89" edge sander and it works great.  It does take up a bit of my shop though.  I usually run a 40 grit Zirconium belt on it and it stays sharp forever.  It has a vac hookup and adjustable tables.  It even has a 5" drum sander on one end!  Let me know if you want the instructions or pictures.



Picture?


----------



## Swagopenturner (Aug 29, 2014)

Here is a picture of the 6" X 89" Belt Sander from the ShopNotes Magazine.  I also included one of the 2" X 36" Strip Sander I made.  Both are very easy to make, just takes time and patience.  The Edge sander really saves me a lot of time and energy for everything from rounding pen blank corners to smoothing large panel edges.  The smaller sander is great for very small things like model parts and metal pieces.
I hesitate to put them in the library as they are copyrighted.  I will email the plans to individuals as time permits.


----------



## pesto126 (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice ideas... but you REALLY want this sander... should meet all your needs.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJppW06Kxjs


----------



## TonyL (Aug 30, 2014)

*Sander*



Swagopenturner said:


> Tony;
> You could also build yourself a belt sander.  I built a 6" X 89" edge sander and it works great.  It does take up a bit of my shop though.  I usually run a 40 grit Zirconium belt on it and it stays sharp forever.  It has a vac hookup and adjustable tables.  It even has a 5" drum sander on one end!  Let me know if you want the instructions or pictures.




Thank you for the idea! But I am lucky I can turn a pen


----------



## thrustmonkey (Aug 30, 2014)

Ricon makes some pretty good machines for the money. Dependable and a good value.

I'll be spending the weekend sitting in the hospital helping my 87 year old mom get over a mild (?) heart attack.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you and prayers for your mom. I was a hospice volunteer for several years; that's good of you to support mom.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 30, 2014)

*Belt sander*



pesto126 said:


> Nice ideas... but you REALLY want this sander... should meet all your needs..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJppW06Kxjs



Do you think it can handles those oversize blanks LOL? Probably the best use of on unused treadmill that I have ever seen. I am sure there are thousands out there.


----------



## Charlie_W (Aug 30, 2014)

Tony, I have a 12" Delta disc sander. You may want to think about NOT going smaller. For most of your sanding, you will be using only half the disk. A smaller disk just does not give you much surface. 
One cabinet shop where I worked in the early 70's had a 30" disk sander! Another shop had a 20". 12" seems to be the shop standard from what I have seen over the years.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you Charlie. Even for just some light duty, acrylic segment sanding and possibly some minor material-removing barrel trimming? I am going to try the lathe set-up. If I outgrow that, I will go bigger. Thank you again!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 30, 2014)

Charlie_W said:


> Tony, I have a 12" Delta disc sander. You may want to think about NOT going smaller. For most of your sanding, you will be using only half the disk. A smaller disk just does not give you much surface. One cabinet shop where I worked in the early 70's had a 30" disk sander! Another shop had a 20". 12" seems to be the shop standard from what I have seen over the years.



Oooo. 30". I now have a new dream of finding one at an auction someday.


----------



## jj9ball (Aug 30, 2014)

Charlie_W said:


> Tony, I have a 12" Delta disc sander. You may want to think about NOT going smaller. For most of your sanding, you will be using only half the disk. A smaller disk just does not give you much surface.
> One cabinet shop where I worked in the early 70's had a 30" disk sander! Another shop had a 20". 12" seems to be the shop standard from what I have seen over the years.


I second that.  I have the Jet 12" and used to have a craftsman 24"belt 6" disc sander.  The craftsman would bog down and was not hard to stall out at all.  The Jet will literally sand off the ends of your fingers... don't ask.


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 31, 2014)

Have you looked on Craigslist? This was on the Atlanta Craigslist, I don't know if it's the closest city to you, but it was just an example. I have one of these and I love it.

Ridgid, Belt Sander, oscillating

Mike


----------



## BSea (Aug 31, 2014)

jj9ball said:


> The craftsman would bog down and was not hard to stall out at all.  The Jet will literally sand off the ends of your fingers... don't ask.


Unfortunately, I don't have to ask.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 3, 2014)

I have the Rikon 6 x 48 and have had it about 6 years.  It is like an old American car.  Heavy duty and just keeps on running.  Easy to mount and have a pretty good dust port that you can attach a shop vacuum to and keep the dust in your apace reduced.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 3, 2014)

That is good information! Over the w/e, I turned my lathe into a sander and built a simple, but functional stand to rest the blank. It worked out great. However, I will probably go with the Rikon 6 X 48 if I want a new toy . Thanks for all the feedback. I knew all would steer me in  the right the direction!


----------

